
Why I trade in my Samsung S7 Edge - DrapeRun
https://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.chillping.com%2Fsamsung%2Fs7%2Fmobiel%2F2016%2F08%2F24%2Fwaarom-ik-mijn-s7-edge-inruil.html
======
gespadas
Noted! Thanks for the advice :-)

